# Layout help



## Tin Falcon (Aug 4, 2013)

Aquarius21 Posted this in the Why a forum on disabilities thread. 


> Hi, three weeks ago I developed a retinal detachment in my right eye which at its worst blocked out 85% of my vision. Now, recovering with a gas bubble ( built in carpenter's level) distortion, straight objects appear wavy, the horizontal is now about 10 degrees off kilter and double vision. So, trying to do layout and other machine work has suddenly gotten far harder for a newbie. I have made a tapping block and now work on a tapping machine.
> 
> 
> However, with the loss of perspective, doing layout complete with punch work for hole drilling etc. is really difficult.



I see two viable solutions to solve this dilemma. 
1) purchase or make if you wish an optical center punch .
H5781 Optical Punch Set  $35.95






you only have to look through the lens with one eye. 

I have been told by some experienced machinist that will tell you that an optical center punch is a wast of time . just feel for the lines with a prick punch. I have tried the feel method and I think if I had to with some fractice i could consistently pick up lines by feel . Using a sping loded punch eliminates hitting with a hammer

Hope this helps 
Tin


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 4, 2013)

this program is cheap and works well

http://www.miketreth.mistral.co.uk/centrecam.htm


----------



## Sshire (Aug 4, 2013)

The optical center punch(I bought mine) works very well. A few tips:
I use mine with my visor magnifiers on. Magnifies even more.
Plenty of light helps. I've modified a small tabletop camera tripod to hold an LED flashlight pointed at the lucite lens. 
You don't get right up to the lens. A few inches away is right for me. 

Hope this helps.


----------

